# Any lumber/wire on the Upper Blue?



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

really ?


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

ran the upper blue on saturday at just over 1000 cfs and it was good to go. there were a few low bridges and logs to deal with but they're easily avoided and in relatively calm places in the river. there is at least one rapid below the campground (the meat of the run starts about a mile below the campground, which you'll pass on river left) that has a tree sticking out from the river left bank and a big rock on the river right side. there's an obvious route right of center but it comes at you pretty quickly. otherwise, it's read and run class III-IV, mostly in the form of holes and waves. there are some rocks to dodge but nothing too technical. once the action starts, you wont' be able to stop and scout much if anything - it's fairly continuous to the take out. we ran two oar rigs (1 15' and 1 14') with no problems. 

if you decide to run the river below the standard take out, watch out for lots of wood/strainers, one low hanging wire across the river (with a f*#king "no tresspassing" sign hanging from it - go figure) and a low bridge that has to be run river left. 

it's a great run at this level. have fun.


----------



## AJI (Jun 10, 2006)

*River wide tree*

There is also a river wide tree with branches that can do some damage. It is above the gorge.


----------

